# The Genius of Puritanism by Peter Lewis



## sastark (Jul 3, 2008)

I just ordered this book from monergismbooks.com. Anyone read it? Have any comments about it?

Thanks!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 3, 2008)

What an incredible read that book was!!! Peter Lewis really seemed to know the heart of Puritanism. I actually remember not being able to put the book down. And the flow of the book made it quite easy to read.
I gained a greater knowledge and appreciation for the Puritans, as well as finding out that there were more Puritans in the world than just John Bunyan. 

I think you made a really good purchase.

Have fun reading it!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi:

Yes, excellent book. I particularly liked the section on the Puritan in the Pew. We hear so much about Puritan preaching, but very little about Puritan hearing. Yet, it was the Pew hearers that really made the movement.

-CH


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 3, 2008)

It is an excellent book. The section on pastoring is excellent.


----------



## Dewalt (Jul 4, 2008)

yea, we publish it at RHB!! it is great!!!


----------



## Dewalt (Jul 4, 2008)

if any of you would like to buy, only $11.00 at RHB
Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 5, 2008)

It is one of my favorite books *about* the Puritans. Lewis did a wonderful job especially synthesizing Puritan works on comforting the afflicted soul. You can learn a lot about that particular focus of the Puritans from reading the last half of the book or so. Highly recommended!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 5, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It is one of my favorite books *about* the Puritans. Lewis did a wonderful job especially synthesizing Puritan works on comforting the afflicted soul. You can learn a lot about that particular focus of the Puritans from reading the last half of the book or so. Highly recommended!






I have the Soli Deo Gloria edition (reprint 1996). It is an excellent resource on the Puritans. I used it as one of many references not too long ago while developing an Adult Sunday School series for our church.

Part III on "The Puritan in Private" is a wonderful treatment of the Puritan approach to dealing with Spiritual Desertions and Depressions, and gives great insight into what many have remarked on as the Puritans' ability as "surgeons of the soul."


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 5, 2008)

You guys convinced me. That is an overwhelming positive response from several of you well-read men. I had handle $11 - thanks Dewalt.

Gracias.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 6, 2008)

Convinced me too. I ordered mine.


----------

